# Sites near Eden project?



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a site near to the Eden Project, which is open in November?

Any info will be appreciated

Thanks
David & Angie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

CL 1.5 miles away from Eden Project (worth checking by phone first).
MR & MRS W. THOMAS, OAK LODGE, BOSCUNDLE, ST AUSTELL PL25 3RJ 
[Tel:~ 01726 813348]
1½ac, el pts, Lanhydrock House NT 8m, sandy beach 1m, open all year. 
GPS Lat: 50.34445953 Long: -4.743497372

or
http://www.trewhiddle.co.uk/touring_park.asp
or
http://www.crinniscamping.co.uk/home.asp

Dave


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Sites near Eden Project*

We stayed at Powderham Castle Tourist Park near Lostwithiel last year when it had just been taken over by new owners - it was a bit basic but huge pitches. Not sure if open in November tho' - 01208 872277. I don't remember any hardstandings and it is pretty wet here in Cornwall at the moment.
Carnon Downs Park is supposed to be pretty good, near Truro - 01872820762 - and open all year. Vita


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We spent Monday night at Chiverton Park near St Agnes ( 5 miles from Truro)
just off the A30

Looks like a brand new site, certainly all the facilities were first class with heated shower rooms, satellite TV on each pitch and even a sauna and gym ! There was hard standing. The site is open all year except in January. We were charged £8 for the night. There is a pub within walking distance and a Little Chef too ( !) We had the place to ourselves.

It was certainly wet in Cornwall this week and we did have problems finding an all-weather site that was open.

www.chivertonpark.co.uk
tel 01872 560 667

G


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at the site below in the summer, very good and within walking distance of Eden (which makes you eligible for discounted entry). Can't find out whether it is open all year or not but worth a phone call.

Dennis & Eileen Retallick 

Doubletrees Farm
Luxulyan Road
St Blazey Gate
Par
St Austell
Cornwall
PL24 2EH 

Tel: 01726 812266 

Peter


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

we stayed here a few years ago, and walked to the Eden Project
croft farm

It got a bit windy on the top field and the toilet tent blew down to we moved to the lower area for the second night.


----------

